# Replacing invalid security id with default security id for file #####



## edward0501 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm using an Acer Aspire 4820TG, Window 7 Professional.

I have absolutely no idea what to do!

My laptop was working hours ago then it crashes. So it restarted. Then it asked me to check my disk. Suddenly this "Replacing invalid security id with default security id for file ######" appeared. It's been going on for hours and it's now on 270,00+. Should I continue this? I have no idea on what to do. Are my files will going to be corrupted? or my laptop will be long gone? I hope not. My final exams are still there and I have no backup. I want to reformat but still it can't.

I need help guys, please and thank you


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I have not experienced this myself, but I have heard that it will tear up a Windows XP installation but for Windows 7 you should experience minor-to-no problems.

You still want to backup afterwards as a just-in-case. I'd be more worried about the laptop spontaneously crashing than chkdsk fixing the security ids.


----------



## edward0501 (Nov 18, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> I have not experienced this myself, but I have heard that it will tear up a Windows XP installation but for Windows 7 you should experience minor-to-no problems.
> 
> You still want to backup afterwards as a just-in-case. I'd be more worried about the laptop spontaneously crashing than chkdsk fixing the security ids.


Thanks for the reply

Actually, the chkdsk finished fixing the ids. I think it was over 900,000. I thought it would fix everything up. But no.Because after it restarts, only a black screen appears and the cursor. That's the reason I can't back up my files

I wanted to reformat my pc instead but because of the black screen, I can't do so


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I wanted to reformat my pc instead but because of the black screen, I can't do so


Why can't you _Reformat your PC_? To do that you would boot off of the Windows 7 DVD and choose *Custom* install. If you want to *Repair* your computer, boot off of the W/7DVD and choose *Repair Your Computer*. It sounds like your HDD had some problems and might be failing. The files are probably all corrupt now. But try repairing first.


----------



## edward0501 (Nov 18, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Why can't you _Reformat your PC_? To do that you would boot off of the Windows 7 DVD and choose *Custom* install. If you want to *Repair* your computer, boot off of the W/7DVD and choose *Repair Your Computer*. It sounds like your HDD had some problems and might be failing. The files are probably all corrupt now. But try repairing first.


Thanks for the answer, spunk.

I can't reformat because of the black screen. How to boot the DVD. I'm a bit slow with tech stuff, I'm sorry. Is it that the f12?


----------



## edward0501 (Nov 18, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Why can't you _Reformat your PC_? To do that you would boot off of the Windows 7 DVD and choose *Custom* install. If you want to *Repair* your computer, boot off of the W/7DVD and choose *Repair Your Computer*. It sounds like your HDD had some problems and might be failing. The files are probably all corrupt now. But try repairing first.


Never mind. I know now how to boot thanks to my friend. My only problem now is my Windows 7 installer. I just want to repair my OS. I don't want to lose my files


----------



## 1776blues (Nov 24, 2007)

edward0501 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Actually, the chkdsk finished fixing the ids. I think it was over 900,000. I thought it would fix everything up. But no.Because after it restarts, only a black screen appears and the cursor. That's the reason I can't back up my files
> 
> I wanted to reformat my pc instead but because of the black screen, I can't do so


For now while in the black screen hit ctrl+alt+del, select view all users, then if explorer.exe is not present, enter it in new task (run).

This happened to an HP desktop I was working on after I did a chkdsk. The PC I was working on was purchased from Best Buy and its their default files that were used to replace the ones deleted. How do I know? When I hit the crtl+alt+del the login username comes up as Best Buy.

The owner did not have a password. Also, the computer is filled with malware and viruses. At this point it will have to be restored to its factory state.

The pc I was working on is a HP Pavillion a1730n

Hope this helps!


----------



## 1776blues (Nov 24, 2007)

edward0501 said:


> Never mind. I know now how to boot thanks to my friend. My only problem now is my Windows 7 installer. I just want to repair my OS. I don't want to lose my files


Sorry, did not see this post.


----------



## edward0501 (Nov 18, 2011)

1776blues said:


> For now while in the black screen hit ctrl+alt+del, select view all users, then if explorer.exe is not present, enter it in new task (run).
> 
> This happened to an HP desktop I was working on after I did a chkdsk. The PC I was working on was purchased from Best Buy and its their default files that were used to replace the ones deleted. How do I know? When I hit the crtl+alt+del the login username comes up as Best Buy.
> 
> ...


Thanks, blues!

I'll try to do so. Hope it works


----------

